# liberation-fonts-ttf statt corefonts in wine und imagemagick

## mv

Nachdem die Liberation Fonts jetzt neuerdings im Portage-Baum sind, würde ich gerne die corefonts entfernen.

Leider haben zumindest wine und imagemagick aber corefonts als Abhängigkeit.

Hat schon jemand ausprobiert, ob diese Abhängigkeit nur daran liegt, dass die ebuilds älter sind als die Liberation fonts?

Oder brauchen diese beiden Pakete tatsächlich unbedingt die corefonts?

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich habe kein corefonts installiert, sowohl wine als auch imagemagick laufen trotzdem sauber. Ich habe corefonts in package.provided weggeblockt. Ob allerdings liberation dann automatisch von wine übernommen wird, kann ich nicht sagen. BTW: netter Fonts.

----------

## mv

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich habe kein corefonts installiert, sowohl wine als auch imagemagick laufen trotzdem sauber.

 

Das war auch meine Erfahrung. Ich habe jetzt mal einen Bug abgesetzt, damit man auf Dauer auch ohne Overlays vollkommen von Microsoft wegkommt...

 *Quote:*   

> BTW: netter Fonts.

 

Die 8pt-bold (hier im Forum mit Konqueror ist es mir bei den Subjects aufgefallen) sind im Browser nicht mehr gut lesbar - etwas zu klobig; ich vermute, das liegt an den noch fehlenden Hinting-Informationen. Aber wenn man die minimale Schriftgröße auf 10pt hochschraubt, sind die Fonts brauchbar.

----------

## mv

 *mv wrote:*   

> etwas zu klobig; ich vermute, das liegt an den noch fehlenden Hinting-Informationen.

 

Richtigstellung: An dieser Stelle wurden die Fonts offensichtlich gar nicht benutzt. Seit ich die passenden Font-Configs installiert habe (fontconfig-file wird bei liberation-fonts-ttf nicht installiert), ist mir bislang kein spürbarer Unterschied zu den corefonts aufgefallen (einen direkten Vergleich durch Nebeneinanderstellen der Fonts habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht - sicherlich gibt es irgendwo kleine Unterschiede in den Details, aber die sind eben nicht "spürbar").

Also meine Empfehlung: liberation-fonts-ttf samt Font-Config-File installieren und MS corefonts in die Tonne...

----------

## Vortex375

Hi zusammen,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit den liberation Fonts und wollte mal fragen ob das bei euch auch auftritt. Die Fonts sehen extrem verwaschen aus, wenn man sie "Fett" darstellt. Vorallem bei kleinen Schriftgrößen fällt dies deutlich auf und macht die Fonts ziemlich unleserlich. Bei "normalem" Schrifstil ist alles in Ordnung.

Hier ein Screenshot:

http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=liberationxe9.png

----------

